# fresh chilis from South Dakota



## goingcamping (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey all..
Been a while since I posted (seems like I've been busy with work, kids and camping) anyway, my uncle in South Dakota has a new hobby...some would call it gardening...I'd call it farming?!



He planted a bunch of different chili's and peppers (among everything else?) he shipped my 5 boxes and is ready to ship me 5 more!

He sent the following types (or as near as I can tell?)
* Serrano
* Jalapeño
* Anaheims
* Cherry peppers
* Scotch Bonnet (Capsicum chinese)
* Pablano
* Yellow Peppers
* Cayenne (although green, so maybe not ripe?)
* Tabasco (made a mean salsa)
* Purple and yellow pepper (not sure of name, but tastes great)
* Hungarian Wax Peppers
* Banana Peppers
* Unknown 2-3 other varieties?

He's gonna double check all his plants for type so I can cross reference!

Here are some pics...I have 2 more 10-15# boxes in the downstairs fridge to sort...either way most are getting smoked, dried and bottled.













photo 1-1.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013


















photo 1.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013


















photo 2-1.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013


















photo 3.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013


















photo 4.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013


















photo 5.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 20, 2013







Ciao,

~Brett

Offsite link deleted. You can embed the video, but the link is not permitted. Alesia


----------



## smoking b (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice haul! You have a really cool uncle!


----------



## goingcamping (Aug 20, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Nice haul! You have a really cool uncle!



I'd say he's grown on me as I've gotten older! He's always been very generous...in every way!


----------



## goingcamping (Aug 21, 2013)

In case those that don't know me or read any of my post are wondering why I'm so happy to have so many peppers/chiles....I smoke 'em!













image.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 21, 2013


















image.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 21, 2013


----------



## reinhard (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, dont stop there!!! Tell us how you smoke them [temp, time ect] and what you do with them.  Tell me anyway LOL. What a haul!!! Got a great uncle there!!. Reinhard


----------



## goingcamping (Aug 21, 2013)

I smoke 'em at 140*F for about 8 hours then dry them (In the TEFS) for about 24-30 hours, depending on type of pepper...end up with different type of chipotle...













Anaheim Jar.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 21, 2013


















Jalapeño Jar.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Aug 21, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice , if you get too many... send them to ME


----------

